# Spain Liga BBVA 20-24 Sep



## OddsPoster (Sep 18, 2013)

Full Time Result  

Closes  1 X 2  
20 Sep 22:00 CA Osasuna - CF Elche 2.10 3.35 3.75 +165 CA Osasuna - CF Elche 
21 Sep 17:00 Real Sociedad - Malaga CF 1.95 3.50 4.10 +170 Real Sociedad - Malaga CF 
21 Sep 19:00 UD Almeria - Levante UD 2.10 3.40 3.70 +167 UD Almeria - Levante UD 
21 Sep 21:00 Rayo Vallecano - Barcelona FC 11.00 6.20 1.27 +183 Rayo Vallecano - Barcelona FC 
21 Sep 23:00 Real Valladolid - Atletico Madrid 5.25 3.60 1.75 +168 Real Valladolid - Atletico Madrid 
22 Sep 13:00 Betis Sevilla - Granada CF 1.77 3.70 4.80 +170 Betis Sevilla - Granada CF 
22 Sep 18:00 Celta de Vigo - Villarreal CF 2.85 3.35 2.55 +145 Celta de Vigo - Villarreal CF 
22 Sep 20:00 Real Madrid - Getafe CF 1.17 8.00 16.00 +184 Real Madrid - Getafe CF 
22 Sep 22:00 Valencia FC - Sevilla FC 1.87 3.60 4.35 +170 Valencia FC - Sevilla FC 
23 Sep 23:00 Espanyol Barcelona - Athletic Bilbao 2.50 3.30 2.95 +167 Espanyol Barcelona - Athletic Bilbao 
24 Sep 21:00 Barcelona FC - Real Sociedad 1.18 8.00 15.00 +165 Barcelona FC - Real Sociedad 
24 Sep 21:00 Levante UD - Real Valladolid 2.10 3.40 3.70 +153 Levante UD - Real Valladolid 
24 Sep 23:00 Atletico Madrid - CA Osasuna 1.25 6.00 13.00 +165 Atletico Madrid - CA Osasuna 
24 Sep 23:00 Malaga CF - UD Almeria 1.75 3.75 4.90 +163 Malaga CF - UD Almeria


----------



## betzz12 (Sep 19, 2013)

*Real Betis to unlock face-off against Granada: Real Betis vs. Granada (Sep. 21, 2013)
*
_ODDS - FT_
Home: 1.76
Away: 3.88
Draw: 3.65

While both sides are on a neck-and-neck placement, one of them might probably win the clash on a very slim circumstance. Granada opened their campaign really well but have since been declining. Real Betis were shaky at the start of the competition but are slowing regaining their composure. That said, Béticos will emerge victorious by the end of this tourney.


----------



## bestbets (Sep 19, 2013)

*Real Madrid vs Getafe Betting Tips and La Liga Predictions*

Fresh off a thumping 6-1 victory at Galatasaray in the Champions League on Tuesday night, Los Blancos host fellow Madrid-based side Getafe at the Bernabeu in La Liga this Sunday and they will be looking to continue their undefeated start to the 2013/14 season.

Latest odds put Madrid as firm favourites with Coral offering the best odds of 1/7, while 888Sport are offering up 9/1 for a draw. Back Getafe for what would be an unexpected win at 22/1 with Bet Victor.

Star forward Cristiano Ronaldo, having this week signed a new, Spanish-record £76m 5-year contract, signalled in that midweek game against Galatasaray his worth to the Madrid giants with a well-taken hat-trick. This was perhaps an ominous sign for Getafe - the Portugese frontman also scored a hat-trick when Real hosted them in this fixture last season. Get odds of 5/1 with William Hill on another Ronaldo hat-trick this Sunday evening.

And It's by no means only Ronaldo that Getafe will have to worry about - this star-studded Madrid line-up provide threats from all areas; if it's not a record contract holder then it's a world-record signing and coach Carlo Ancelotti could well hand that man Gareth Bale a second home start, after the Welsh wizard made a second-half appearance from the bench at Galatasaray following his goal-scoring debut in the 2-2 draw against Villareal last weekend. Back the Welshman to be the first goalscorer with Bet365, who're offering up odds of 9/2.

Getafe have made a shaky start to the season, with 2 losses, a win and a draw to their name so far in La Liga. All their games have produced goals and with Madrid the opposition expect this trend to continue - Bet Victor have odds of 13/1 for Madrid to win 2-1.

Real Madrid v Getafe Betting Tips

Gareth Bale as First Goalscorer @ 9/2 (Bet365)

Real Madrid to Win 2-1 @ 13/1 (Bet Victor)


----------



## HowToBet (Sep 20, 2013)

OSASUNA V ELCHE: PREDICTIONS
Osasuna have really struggled this season, losing all four of their games. Two home matches against Granada and Villarreal and away to Athletic Bilbao and Getafe. The coach who started the season was replaced before last weeks game by Javi Garcia. Even the new man could not inspire the Basques who went down to defeat again in a game they barely got going in. Missing for Osasuna are Miguel Flano, Nino and De Las Cuevas, all squad men anyway. Defender Jon Echaide misses out too but he was an ever present.

Elche were stuffed 3-0 by Vallecano in their 1st game back into Primera Division 1. However since the opening day the side has improved their game and had three draws in succession. Holding off Villarreal, Almeria and Getafe. Three decent results and a marked improvement from opening day. Key man Manu Herrara will sit out and will be a big loss.

OSASUNA V ELCHE: : BETTING TIPS
Osasuna are in terrible shape and cannot be trusted at all. Of the two sides Elche are playing with far greater confidence and without any pressure will travel to Pamplona and compete for sure. I take the 1.88 on Elche +0.5 and it’s a very good bet against a side who has lost all games and played without any hint creativity.


----------



## footballbetadvisor (Sep 21, 2013)

Valladolid vs Atletico Madrid O2.5 - Atletico's attack continues to impress. 4 out of their last 5 games have gone over. Valladolid's last 3 out of 5 games have gone over. - Valladolid will have to attack while at home, which should make it a more open game. Let's continue to ride the Atletico overs.

Valencia vs Sevilla O2.5 - Valencia has allowed 3 goals in each of their last 4 games. Massive. Both teams have gone over in their last 4 out of 5 games. Attacking flair for both sides as they continue to struggle in the league.


----------



## allfootball (Sep 21, 2013)

Barcelona x Real  in what I call a bet of little to win (with those odds). But I am feeling sure there wont be surprises.


----------



## HowToBet (Sep 23, 2013)

ESPANYOL – ATHLETIC CLUB: PREDICTIONS

Espanyol have had a great start to the season and are one of the few teams left unbeaten. Wins at home to Valencia and away at Granada plus draws with Betis and Celta mean Espanyol have had some difficult games but remain solid. Squad defender Victor Alvarez is missing but new boys Gabriel Torje and Jhon Cordoba are added to the squad.

Athletic Bilbao have also had a decent start, 3 wins plus a defeat to Real Madrid. The wins were against Osasuna, Valladolid and Celta Vigo. Bilbao have looked very good indeed and troubled Real Madrid for long periods at the Bernabeu. A few injury worries still for the Basques with Ekiza Mikel Balanziaga and Kike Sola all still out and joined by Enric Saborit.

ESPANYOL – ATHLETIC CLUB: BETTING TIPS

Very difficult to pick an outright winner here as both sides in great form and playing well too. The many decent attackers on display and the usual entertaining match ups tend to mean goals. I am torn between the over 2.5 and the BTTS. Ladbrokes are 1.70 on Both Teams To score and most firms are way shorter. The 1.70 looks a great bet here as I think goals are certain.


----------



## HowToBet (Sep 23, 2013)

BARCELONA V REAL SOCIEDAD BETTING TIPS

Barcelona move onto 5 wins from 5 with a 4-0 win over Rayo Vallecano. One major surprise (alongside Messi not scoring) from the game is it was the first fixture in La Liga since 2008 when the did win the possession battle.  To be fair to Barcelona they played a slightly weakened side and had Song anchoring the middle with Montoya give Alves a rest and no Jordi Alba either. Iniesta took a breather too . That they still triumphed 4-0 was impressive. Barce were indebted to keeper Victor Valdes who saved a penalty and made several key saves. Alba, Cuenca, Afalley and Puyol all sit out.

Real Sociedad had to endure another scrappy game and are still in search of a 2nd league win in the season. They move on to 1 win, 3 draws and 1 defeat after a 0-0 home draw with Malaga. The game was a turgid affair with few chances until the final 10 minutes when the contest sprung to life. Sociedad did look stretched and I did point out that playing on two fronts for the smaller sides is very tough indeed.  Estaban Granero, Diego Ifran and Elustondo all miss out.



BARCELONA V REAL SOCIEDAD BETTING TIPS

Huge worries for Real Sociedad who looked very weary at the weekend. With such a struggle against Malaga the Basques are in for some serious chasing here. Barcelona rested a few players with this game in mind and can further rotate if needed. Real Sociedad do possess quality but have little depth and should not be able to challenge the Catalans.  I take Barcelona -2.25 at 1.75 with Bet365. Half stake returned if Barcelona win by 2 goals.


----------



## allfootball (Sep 23, 2013)

*Espanyol - Bilbao*

Espanyol welcome Athletic Bilbao in the last match of day 5 of Spanish Primera Division. The Basques will be aiming to continue with brilliant performances this on Monday night, but the match against Espanyol will be anything but a walk in the park for the Lions.

Good start

 Espanyol, who have signed the likes of Bifouma, Pizzi, Abraham and Torje during the summer transfer window, started the new La Liga campaign in great manner. Los Periquitos trashed Valencia 3-1 on home soil, played out back to back draws with Real Betis and Celta and surprised Granada on the road at the weekend thanks to Lanzaroteˈs brilliant goal. There is balance, creativity and variation in the Espanyol midfield and they look more solid than the last season. Experienced midfielder Simao Sabrosa has been producing very good displays this campaign and newly-signed striker Lanzarote has already netted two goals for Javier Aguirreˈs team. Gabriel Torje has yet to make his Espanyol debut, but very important defender Joan Capdevila returns to the starting line-up this weekend, meaning that the team should look stronger at the back. Over the years Espanyol have turned their Cornella-El Prat into a real fortress, but the team often struggle on the travels. Seeing that the hosts have already picked up 8 points from possible 12 this season, I do not believe that they will go all guns blazing at the Lions and I am positive that Javier Aguirre will adopt a cautious approach on Monday night.

 Joan Capdevila and Hector Moreno are both available after the duo missed the last encounter. Sindei and Alex Fernandez are both sidelined for Athletic Bilbao game.

The Lions hungry for success

 Following last disappointing season and a 12th-place finish, Athletic Bilbao kicked off the new Primera Division campaign in a style.  The Lions shocked Valladolid on the road in their opener (2-1), as expected, they lost to Real Madrid at Santiago Bernabeu, but the team recorded two brilliant victories on home soil, over Osasuna (2-0) and over Celta Vigo (3-2) in the historical match at the New San Mames. New sighing Benat will be a very important part of Ernesto Valverdeˈs team and the former Real Betis playmaker even opened his account against Celta Vigo. On the other hand, Aritz Aduriz has become the teamsˈs key striker following Fernando Llorenteˈs departure but he has yet to find the net this term. Athletic Bilbao produce much better showings in front of home supporters, who are some of the best in the world, but the team are not as impressive on the road. However, the in-form Basques are surely capable of making life difficult for Espanyol on Monday night and I believe that they will pick up at least one point from this match.

 Borka Ekiza, Mikel Balenziaga, Kike Sola and Enric Saborit are all sidelined for the clash against Espanyol. Ernesto Valverde is likely to count on Iago Herrerin as a first choice goalkeeper.

Verdict

 Given that both Espanyol and Athletic Bilbao will be satisfied with a point from this encounter, I believe that we are about to see a low-scoring contest at Cornella-El Prat this time out. A goalless draw would not hurt any of the two teams.

 Bet on under 2.5 goals at  1.93 (23/25) at  BetVictor.


----------



## BgFutbol (Sep 24, 2013)

Can't see Atletico, Barcelona and Real to lose. Odds are too weak for using a multiple, although I am sure they will win with margin.


----------



## r0nald1nh0 (Sep 24, 2013)

Barcelona squad:
- Goalkeepers: Valdés, Pinto.
- Defenders: Montoya, Piqué, Mascherano, Bartra, Dani Alves, Adriano.
- Midfielders: Xavi, Iniesta, Sergio Busquets, Song, Sergi Roberto, Dos Santos.
- Forwards: Alexis, Messi, Neymar, Pedro, Tello.

Real Sociedad squad:
- Goalkeepers: Bravo, Zubikarai.
- Defenders: Dani Estrada, Alberto De la Bella, Ansotegi, Iñigo, Cadamuro, José Ángel.
- Midfielders: Markel, Pardo, Xabi Prieto, Ros.
- Forwards: Seferovic, Agirretxe, Vela, Chory Castro, Griezmann, Sangalli. 

The expected starting eleven for both teams:





Barcelona with two clean sheets in last week and two 4:0 wins over Ajax and Rayo Vallecano. Victor Valdes was the main reason behind it, as he made some very good saves and additionally saved penalty in both games. Real Sociedad bring lots of offensive weapons, which will get their chance on the counter and I expect 1-2 goals by the visitors.

On the other hand, after doing great to get CL qualifications spot last season and eliminated Lyon on their way to the CL group stage this season, Real Sociedad look to me like they are struggling with the weekend-midweek-weekend schedule, having to play a game every 3 days and I believe they defense also will struggle to cope tonight. Messi didn't score goal vs. Rayo, hard to see him not scoring 2 games in a row. Neymar came pretty close to scoring his first in La Liga, but the post stopped him, seems like the time is right for him to do it tonight. Pedro in fine scoring form, netting hattrick on the weekend, also Alexis with 90+4 winner vs. Sevilla last La Liga home game, the Chilean should be playing with confidence too. I expect 4-5 goals by the hosts.

*Barca -2.25 @1,81 Pinnacle 2/10
Over 4.0 @2,02 Pinnacle 1/10*


----------



## HowToBet (Sep 24, 2013)

*ELCHE – REAL MADRID: PREDICTIONS    * 

Elche are finding life tough in the top league and are only spared rock bottom by goal difference. After three  draws (Sociedad, Almeria and Valladollid) they also have two away defeats (Vallecano and Osasuna. To lose to those sides show how poor Elche are this season as they both are going to be slugging it out near the bottom. Elche will battle at home for sure but expect them to lose a lot on their travels. Key defender Cristian Sapunaru is out plus squad man Sergio Pelegrin.

Real Madrid seem to moving up the gears now and are starting to warm to the slight change in tactics that Ancelotti has brought.  With a wealth of attacking options available games cramped together like this are an extra plus for Los Blancos as their squad is packed with quality and with rotation they will be fresher than most. Madrid move onto 13 points with 4 wins and 1 draw.  With a 6-1 away win at Galatasary the signs are that they could be ready to really challenge Barcelona this season. Gareth Bale took no part at the weekend but is fit for this game. Alonso, Marcelo, Casillas and Coentrao sit out.

ELCHE – REAL MADRID: BETTING TIPS   

The visitors should have no problems here and the 1.30 on Real Madrid (Coral) is a price worth taking. It is a bit short but its good value for me as they should be no bigger than 1.20. On the tradition handicap Real Madrid -1 at 1.70 is the bet as I see Los Blancos starting to open up in games now. Ronaldo, Bale, Isco, Benzema, Di Maria and the rest. The attacking potential is immense and Elche have no hope here.


----------

